# Refrigerator that makes ice block...



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Somewhere I saw an article wherein a guy took a small refrigerator something like a small cube refrigerator, reassembled it somehow, re-routing it thru a tub of water and completely froze the large tub of water. Energy usage was very minimal. I'm thinking I would like to use something like this to build an "Icebox"..Perhaps even solar powered.

Any idea where to look for more information?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Adron said:


> Somewhere I saw an article wherein a guy took a small refrigerator something like a small cube refrigerator, reassembled it somehow, re-routing it thru a tub of water and completely froze the large tub of water. Energy usage was very minimal. I'm thinking I would like to use something like this to build an "Icebox"..Perhaps even solar powered.
> 
> Any idea where to look for more information?



These are called Thermal Storage (cooling units) or Ice Banks. Do a Google search and you come up with all kinds of stuff. Maybe something in there will be what you're looking for...

.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I just received back issue #53 of home power magazine, and in it is an article on a solar thermal icemaker. I haven't read the entire article yet, but it involves a generator for heating the salt-ammonia mixture, a condenser coil, and an evaporator. It looks like a very good article. I didn't get the issue for this, but for the electric tiller article. I have to say it looks like a very good issue, well worth buying. You can order it online at homepower.com


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Quote.. From Sunshine to Dollars..

Find out how we made this 25 pound block of ice the girls are holding. We made it VERY simple, VERY easily and VERY efficiently. You don't need a refrigeration license to make this, but you might need a hack saw. No soldering, no welding, everything was either off the shelf or FREE. The system could even run off your car cigarette lighter socket, lots of ice for the scout trip into the wilds. This is 100 year old technology with 2003 year items. It was easy, a 6th grader could do it for a science fair. That block of ice was made in the bucket the other girl is holding and NO I did not make it in a freezer!

There is MORE cooling in the book as well. Cool your house while you water the lawn, or flush the toilet.
I'm talking over 12,000 BTU's / hour of cooling at 65F. ( This is *NOT* a SWAMP or Evaporative COOLER)

http://knowledgepublications.com/so..._free_and_cheap_knowledgepublications.com.htm


----------

